# PSA: If you drive a Toyota Hybrid clean the battery vent.



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

It's 105+ degrees where I am currently and noticed some symptoms after the car had been driven for about 30+ minutes:


Low power on acceleration
Poor AC performance
Reduced fuel economy (35mpg should be 40s)
Harsh engagement of the gas motor when switching from electric to gas, or electric to gas + electric.
Wasn't hearing the hybrid braking engage when off throttle or applying brake pedal as often or as loudly

No warning lights or codes of any sort.

This clogged vent, once cleaned fixed all the above, and returned MPG to normal. Averaged 45MPG 50% freeway 50% city over 1.5 hour drive very next trip.

I used to have a Prius C that was very good about warning of the clogged vent. My Camry hybrid apparently can't detect this.

Even if your car isn't warning you about it. Check.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

*WTF did you hit???*


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> *WTF did you hit???*


Haha, it's just pax-dust over time. The air intake is in the rear seat back. On Priuses it's usually under the rear seat or behind a rear headrest. People with pets have posted pictures of their blowers just with what look like murdered puppies inside.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Hard to tell where that vent is actually at. Saw this video with a Camry filter as well to be changed in the right rear passenger seat side.
Almost switched to a Camry or Lexus Hybrid, but dealers wanted markups voiding any gas savings for now.
Hybrid Battery Maintenance (Filter Cleaning) Toyota Camry - YouTube


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Calirolla said:


> Hard to tell where that vent is actually at. Saw this video with a Camry filter as well to be changed in the right rear passenger seat side.
> Almost switched to a Camry or Lexus Hybrid, but dealers wanted markups voiding any gas savings for now.
> Hybrid Battery Maintenance (Filter Cleaning) Toyota Camry - YouTube


It's in different places on different models and years. Mine is in the Driver side rear passenger seat (where your left elbow would be if sitting).


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Null said:


> Haha, it's just pax-dust over time. The air intake is in the rear seat back.


Did ya think of not driving the dead ones?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Did ya think of not driving the dead ones?


Dead ones don't mind when you add a $50 tip on their app.No vomit, and no complaints about driving.... Dead ass.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Null said:


> Haha, it's just pax-dust over time. The air intake is in the rear seat back. On Priuses it's usually under the rear seat or behind a rear headrest. People with pets have posted pictures of their blowers just with what look like murdered puppies inside.



....thats a lot of dead human skin cells / dander in there... yuck


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> ....thats a lot of dead human skin cells / dander in there... yuck


Yeap. It's located where the cargo sits.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

And I thought dryer vents at the laundromat had clogging issues … lol


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

Null said:


> It's 105+ degrees where I am currently and noticed some symptoms after the car had been driven for about 30+ minutes:
> 
> 
> Low power on acceleration
> ...


It's a good reason to use google calendar for stuff like this. it will remind you.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

It’s a p.i.T.a. to do it yourself.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

May H. said:


> It’s a p.i.T.a. to do it yourself.


Not really. On my model of Camry hybrid it does involves removing the rear seat, and removing two bolts to vacuum the screen. Newer hybrids have replacable filters accessible from the cabin with a screw.

It's 10 minutes if you know the steps in advance. I used it as an opportunity to clean the junk from under the seat as well.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Duh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> *WTF did you hit???*


Oh . . . Nothing .


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Not really. On my model of Camry hybrid it does involves removing the rear seat, and removing two bolts to vacuum the screen. Newer hybrids have replacable filters accessible from the cabin with a screw.
> 
> It's 10 minutes if you know the steps in advance. I used it as an opportunity to clean the junk from under the seat as well.


Lol, I drive an older Prius and it’s more complicated than simply removing the rear seat. SMH


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

May H. said:


> Lol, I drive an older Prius and it’s more complicated than simply removing the rear seat. SMH


Do you have to take out the blower to clean it because there's no screen?

Slightly more work.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Check for bunnies eating carrots in your fan, too.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Check for bunnies eating carrots in your fan, too.


Honestly, probably has happened to someone somewhere, statistically.


----------

